# Got Beard?



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

You must have a beard Rick, lmao of course I do


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I do this time of year Ed. I shave for the summers


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Beard season starts September 1st and goes until winter is over for me.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Of course.....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice beard, but you could use a hair cut, lol just kidding !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

lol, he does look different than other pics with him in them on here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Weasel said:


> Of course.....


Nice beard Weasel,........Coyote Dynasty ?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have some catching up to do to get there, Weasel.

My beard us to be October 1 to March 31. My old job had a policy about hair. I cheated the last month but, to show up for work April 1 with a beard would be pushing it. Our coyote season is Oct 1 to Mar 31 by coincidence lol.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

do you work on the side as Santa ?? lol <<< Dave


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Since we're sharing pics, here's my beard after being pulled on a sled behind a pickup last winter.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL I remember doing that !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL !


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I like to visit my son in Chico, Calif. about Christmas time. Chico is a college town. I can wear a red T shirt in any bar in town and have all the young coeds on my lap all night long. More hugs and kisses that I get the entire rest of the year.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LMAO, now thats a very smart man !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bet you're hoping he goes for a doctorate.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ahahahahaha


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Everybody can have a beard with the Duck Dynasty beard app


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i gotta admit

this thread isnt what i expeced from the title

i was expecting something along the lines of a turkey

but i will join in anyhow

i cant grow a full beard to save my arse

ive tried and its just to patchy

but like sg, a can of shave cream last a very long time

if it had an experation date,i would have to buy one just because the other one went bad

i keep a growth at all times( 5 oclock shadow if it were)

once it starts to get to long,i just get out my little elec beard trimmer and trim it bcak down to the 5 oclock shadow again

havent used a razor literaly in months and months

weasel, thats awesome

wish i could grow something like that


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

No SG I'm the odd guy, I shave on average 6 days a week.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

220swift said:


> No SG I'm the odd guy, I shave on average 6 days a week.


you have that much free time? lol

where i work,company policy states we are supposed to be clean shaven,or if we have a beard it must be well groomed

nope not me

hell i dont even take my earings out,and they are expressly forbidden for men to wear them

i figure if the office girls can wear them,then so can i

besides i am a rebel, ifn you all aint figured that one out yet :wink:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I do shave every other day and still have a go tee and mustache, just got to plain lazy to do it every day.


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Gotee and stache all summer but when September hits I start to "WOOL UP" as my wife puts it.

Steve


----------

